
Mock Interview Resources for Software Engineering Interviews? - CSJunior97
Howdy ya&#x27;ll, a little bit about me: I’m a rising senior aiming to go into software engineering after graduation, and currently preparing for full-time recruiting this fall. I’ve spent many hours on Leetcode, CTCI, and HackerRank to hone my algorithm skills.<p>The next step in the interview prep is to find a good mock interviewing platform, but I can’t seem to find any. Only one I heard of is SoftwareTrain ( https:&#x2F;&#x2F;softwaretrain.gettechtrained.com&#x2F; ) , but they’re new so don’t know much about them. Do you guys know of any other ones?<p>Please comment which resources you guys are using for mock interviews.
======
Lindenmayer
[https://www.pramp.com/](https://www.pramp.com/) (I really like this one and I
use it weekly for my preparation)

[https://interviewing.io/](https://interviewing.io/)

[https://codesignal.com/developers/](https://codesignal.com/developers/)

------
kp25
[https://www.interviewbit.com/invite/adggd](https://www.interviewbit.com/invite/adggd)

(I've used this to get my second job, pretty good for prep & mock interviews)

------
aryehof
You seem to very much focused on data structures and algorithms, which I do
understand is the only way many organizations can quantify prospective
programmers (other than knowledge of "technologies" and "languages").

I'm curious what your response would be to the following interview question
...

"How would you model into code the operation of an elevator?"

(I'm wonder whether your viewpoint is solely one of data structures and
algorithms that transform them. Or whether you might also have some other
perspective of how to go about approaching the design of a software
application?)

~~~
lilsoso
The elevator question is deceptively difficult and I find there aren't any
decent answers to it on the internet. People have devoted phd papers to this
topic. And there are sparse Leetcode discussions on this subject.

~~~
aryehof
I suggest it is particularly difficulty if you have no method or approach to
apply. That in itself says a lot about an applicants design and programming
ability. Given that much of software development is about modeling systems
(real or imagined) into code, is it too much to ask that a "programmer" know
something about it?

------
pryelluw
Shoot me an email, I help people with mock interviews. Free, no bs, just
paying fwd.

1 hour long, mix of technical and behavioural.

I interview people at my job.

------
CSJunior97
I've tried mock interviewing with friends and it has been helpful, but I think
mock interviewing a professional would be most effective

------
dzaragozar
Please add Ask HN: to the tile, it will be easier to find for the community :)

